# EGT Fix?



## Vag_Tech (Nov 22, 2012)

So I found a thread on how to fix bunk EGT sensors here: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/487633-Repair-EGT-sensors Anyone have any luck repairing the sensors? I know this topic has been beat to death but I'd love to see a picture "how-to" on the subject.


----------



## GRMNMUSL (May 22, 2009)

Buy two Code-outs from Ebay $44. Unplug stock egt'S, plug the code-outs in, mount or zip tie...Problem fixed
GOOD POST THO!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/EGT-Exhaust...IAAOSw8UtbTpvf


----------

